# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Σαλαμίνος γίνεται κάτι;

## wispyrosfi

Παιδιά υπάρχει κανένα νέο από τη Σαλαμίνος;  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Αρχίζουμε σιγά σιγά… έγινε μια συζητησουλα σήμερα!

Πάρα πολλές δουλειές ακόμα όμως… Μέχρι τότε μιας και μου κόβεις την ψυχή κάθε φορά που ρωτάς…. Δεν έρχεσαι να μείνεις Αγία Παρασκευή? Εδώ σε ένα διαμερισματάκι στην πολυκατοικία μου θα είσαι ΟΚ με ένα UTP….  ::  

Οι άλλοι του δρόμου μας ρε παιδιά που είστε…. Socrates στα όπλα… Βριλήσσιοτεεεεες Κοιμηθήκαμε μου φαίνεται … άντε ρε παιδιά τι κοιλιά είναι αυτή?  ::

----------

